# CEAG Safety torch



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

These were designed to prevent sparks in explosive atmospheres, This one you turn the bottom part to turn on an off. batterys are loaded at the top after unscrewing a screw that holds the lense ring in place, some safety torches had a special key to do this. This firm is based in Barnsley Yorkshire England and are still going to this day an make safety equipment. This torch mas MOT on which is Ministry of Transport but others had different writing on. It uses two D cells an is fully working. I paid £3 which was cheap for this.


----------

